# K9 Web Protection



## tsSecure (Feb 5, 2006)

I just installed K9 Web Protection. I heard its good. Can anybody give me a review, or tell me if its good, and if it is legit?


----------



## Squashman (Apr 14, 2005)

Second time I have seen it mentioned this week but it was on another forum. The guy who was using it said it was pretty decent. I guess you can't go wrong with something free.


----------



## tsSecure (Feb 5, 2006)

Its really good I think


----------



## newhouse1390 (Jan 10, 2005)

Yes this is a great program it integrates the corporate level security into one easy to use program, now I want to know if there is a way to set up the k-9 web protection to monitor a port on your home router or a way to make it work on all of my home netqorked machines. That would be the cats meow. :sayyes:


----------

